# DELL Laptop



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

:shrug: Okay have a dell laptop. Like it when it works. Problem...when booting up it sometime just kicks off. It will give me 3 loud beeps and then it powers down. Sometimes I can reboot sometimes not. I had read about reseating the memory cards, so I have changed them around. Still does it. Laptop only about 3 yrs old. Any ideas or help. thanks


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

When you try to reboot and it doesn't start up, does it give you any tones? It sounds like either a memory problem, or an overheating problem.


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Usually it does start back up, I wondered also though about the heat. But it does it sometimes immediately. Sometime once I re-seat the memory cards it will run for awhile. Then boom, outta nowhere no warning it shuts down. And it is vented well. I thought


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, if you're not getting any obvious errors in Windows when it starts back up, I'd probably say that it needs to be cleaned, made sure the fans run, that the CPU and the heatsink have proper thermal paste between them, and such.


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Great sounds wonderful.........................now please tell me how do I check those things out


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Honestly, call your friendly local computer guy.


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

well alright, so now immediate fix? If it was the memory card, would it show an error message, or not.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

In regard to overheating:

You didn't give the OS,year,model number,processor,memory,etc. These specs are helpful in narrowing down your problem.

Overheating may be the problem. In general, you will have either one or two cooling fans. The fans usually vent to the outside edge of the laptop case. Wet your finger or dangle a piece of thread in front of the vent(s). If the fan(s) are working you will feel the air on your finger or see the thread blowing. If there is no sign of fan action, either your cooling fan is seized or dirty. I don't recommend compressed air to clean them because it is a little too strong for the little fans. You have to open up the laptop to clean the cooling fan or replace it. Not a job for an amateur.

Without a properly working cooling fan, the processor or hd will burn up.

RF


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

PS:

Make sure you don't block the vent(s) with books,papers,etc.

You said you could boot sometimes. Once memory modules are properly seated, you would be consistantly good, unless they weren't seated fully.

RF


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't know if the video adapter is your problem, but here is a short and fun article that demonstrates that there's always hope. The article is correct, Dell is very good about providing downloadable service manuals free online, which provide details on how to gain access inside your case.

Personally, I would do exactly what the woman in the article did; remove any dust & cat hairs from fans, reseat the memory, and reseat the video adapter. She fixed her own machine for free, while getting the exact same error beep code you're getting.

*When attempting to power up, she only got those telltale three beeps that mean, âIâm so broken I wonât run at all.â*

http://www.citizennetmom.com/?cat=7


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

DONT boot into windows, go into the bios and let it sit. does it shutdown then? If its a heat problem it should. Might take a little longer but should shutdown.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> DONT boot into windows, go into the bios and let it sit. does it shutdown then? If its a heat problem it should. Might take a little longer but should shutdown.


Actually, that's a terrific suggestion. She may even find that her CMOS reports the CPU temperature in real time. It should be in the CMOS setup in the environmental section.


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks all, I will try some of these suggestions. I have worked on them before just never a laptop so should be able to understand directions.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Make sure you are statically discharged before touching anything inside the laptop.

RF


----------

